# Where to begin..



## Thumper16 (Jun 12, 2016)

So, where to begin. We currently live in Perth, hubby is FIFO. We are wanting a change, but to be able to bring our 3 small dogs too. There will be 2 adults, and our 7 year old.
Phuket is where we are considering, but don't know what areas are safer, affordable etc. our budget would be no more than 30 000 Thai baht/month.
Need information on trustworthy real estates agents, visas etc. please.

Look forward to lots of helpful information, so we know where to begin please.

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## mpdan89 (Feb 27, 2014)

Thumper16 said:


> So, where to begin. We currently live in Perth, hubby is FIFO. We are wanting a change, but to be able to bring our 3 small dogs too. There will be 2 adults, and our 7 year old.
> Phuket is where we are considering, but don't know what areas are safer, affordable etc. our budget would be no more than 30 000 Thai baht/month.
> Need information on trustworthy real estates agents, visas etc. please.
> 
> ...


Go to northern Thailand, Chiang Mai. My wife is from Bon Churi but her family lives in Lampang which is not too far from Chiang Mai. You will be able to have access to everything you need there. The reason I say this is because its a hell of a lot cheaper to live in northern thailand than the south, you cant survive in Phuket on 30k baht a month with 2 adults and a 7 year old. Chiang Mai is nice, quiet, safe, lot of activities especially for a outdoorsy family. We have a a house in Lampang that we stay at for about 3 months out of the year.


----------



## Thai Bigfoot (Aug 29, 2009)

Honestly, 30k is not enough to survive with a family of 3 in Phuket.
I'm retired and don't live extravagantly. And I spend 50K a month on house(11K), insurance, food, internet, TV, telephone, visas, transportation, and all the other incidentals you don't think about.

I understand you can do it for less up in the northeast, but, not Chang Mai.

But, 30K? Doesn't seem possible unless you want to lives as the poor Thai do.


----------

